

Update: This is what Bookstore chose to do who asked HN for help - mankins
http://www.wickedlocal.com/cambridge/news/x1926898984/Lorem-Ipsum-looks-to-reinvent-to-stay-afloat-in-Cambridge

======
mankins
But to make it happen we are launching a funding campaign:
<http://www.indiegogo.com/lorem-ipsum-books/x/2246908?c=home>

------
NateDad
Not to be a downer, but can't people already go to the library for free?

